# apple Tv: bon achat ou pas?



## pumbalefacochere (19 Août 2014)

bonjour

je suis aujourd'hui possesseur d'un PC qui tourne sous XP qui est à l'étage.

dans le salon du RDC, j'ai ma télé et mon Home Cinema Sony BDV -N990W.

l'idée est de rebalancer les chansons de mon pc qui sont répertoriées sous itunes dans mon ampli home cinéma. 

l apple tv serait brancher en Hdmi directement sur l'ampli

est ce que l'apple TV me permet cette manipulation?? et si oui est ce aise a faire ou pas ( ma femme a du mal avec les telecommandes et autres technologies trop compliquée).

merci d avance

charles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2014)

Alors, tout d'abord, bonjour.

L'Apple TV possède un seul port HDMI, donc, il te faudra d'abord la brancher sur un écran pour la configurer (wifi par exemple). Ensuite, tu dois pouvoir brancher l'HDMI sur ton ampli sans problème, et lancer tes musiques via iTunes en Airplay.

Je ne vois pas d'autre solution, d'après ce que tu veux, puiqu'il faut bien une interface pour choisir ta musique un moment donné... Donc est-ce que ta femme sait utiliser iTunes et Airplay ?...


----------



## pumbalefacochere (19 Août 2014)

En fait je pensais gérer la musique par l appli remote des iphone pour la musique. Et ça m embête un peu de devoir allumer la télé à chaud fois donc peut être que je me brancherais plus en optique. 

Et par contre le Hdmi je le mettrais direct sur la télé car ce seras surtout pour matter les photos.

Tu pense qu il vaut mieux gérer la musique par iTunes en AirPlay ou bien balancer le son et gérer par remote??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2014)

Ah non oui si tu as remote ça fonctionnera tout aussi bien. ;-)


----------

